# Is 'Morty' really a boy?



## timoki (Feb 2, 2017)

What do you guys thing? The pet shop was saying he is a boy at around 6 months old. And he behaves a bit like one - except any whistling or talking so far (have him for a bit more than month). He is super curious and a fast learner but I am still wondering if he is a he.

Any ideas?


----------



## ParrotLover2001 (Dec 30, 2016)

What's the mutation? Looks like a lutino, but I'm not sure.
If so, it will be hard to tell the gender.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## chrissy055 (Jan 16, 2017)

I know we were told by our breeder we had a boy as well. It wasn't until we saw the vet that she said she thought she was a girl. After a DNA test, she is a girl lol. Our Ava is extremely vocal and is picking up on words so that is also why we thought we had a boy. I would recommend a DNA test by a vet. That way if it is a girl you know ahead of time for egg laying.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Look at the underside of its tail feathers with a bright light. Do you see yellow strips across? It's a girl. If it's solid, male.


----------



## timoki (Feb 2, 2017)

Ok our little one got first time some out of the cage time today. Super calm and a joy to have around. I also got a change to light up the tail feathers to have a look and I can see clear yellow stripes from the underside. 
So I guess our 'Morty' is actually a 'Morticia' then?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Sounds like a girl to me!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd say girl, too  beautiful 'tiel!


----------



## cassie.c87 (Feb 17, 2015)

being only 7 months old do you know if it's gone through a complete molt yet? all juveniles will have female markings so it's easy to confuse a young male as a female prior to a molt, which can sometimes take up to a year to happen.. if it has gone though a complete molt then it's pretty safe to say it's a girl, but if it hasn't molted yet (or you're unsure) there is a chance it's boy


----------



## Fran.bath89 (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm with Cassie on this one. It can take up to turning a year old for them to do a full adult moult


----------

